
C++, C# and Unity - ingve
http://lucasmeijer.com/posts/cpp_unity/
======
danschuller
This is one of a number of replies to modern C++ not being a good match for
modern game development needs.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18777735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18777735)

I think this is quite an exciting time for realtime software development.

Moore's Law petered out, at least for single core. and our tools haven't
changed much since the 90s. Now we're able to pull away from C++ into
languages that are safer and faster to iterate with, while giving up none of
the efficiency - in fact we can gain speed ups. .

~~~
pjmlp
I like C++, even used to teach it during the late 90's, but I also think that
if Java and C# had been more aggressive with their AOT compilers, instead of
focusing on JIT and disregard what other type safe languages were doing, much
less people would feel forced to make use of C and C++.

Imagine having a C# experience with Delphi like RAD AOT compiler tooling
instead, for example.

~~~
ezoe
If Java and C# focused on AOT compiler, certain features, like dynamic
reflection, could not be implemented efficiently.

If So, Java and C# was exactly like C++ with only the syntax differs.

~~~
pjmlp
Eiffel, Oberon variants, Modula-3, Delphi beg to differ.

------
snowAbstraction
Anyone know about any C++ projects/tools that can help enforce vectorization?

Of course, you could create a benchmark test that detects a performance
regression, but I am hoping for something more sophisticated like tagging a
scope to indicate that it should result in a certain group of AVX
instructions.

~~~
rowanG077
If it fits your use case you can use std::valarray<T>. See here:
[https://godbolt.org/g/JBSvuH](https://godbolt.org/g/JBSvuH)

